# Web.xml display-name



## Gast (8. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

Frage : Wofür ist der display-name in der WEB.XML gut? bzw. wo wird dieser in einer Webapplikation verwendet oder wie kann man den aufrufen?

danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (8. Sep 2006)

ausprobieren?

vielleicht im Browser-Titel anstelle des Server-Titels wenn die HTML-Datei keinen Titel angibt,

vielleicht in irgendwelchen Konfigurations-Tools des Servers
'hier ist Applikation xy unter Pfad yz -> Neustarten/ Beenden'


----------

